

The Myth About Women in Science - maxcan
http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/13/opinions/williams-ceci-women-in-science/index.html

======
lake99
I wish more articles were like this, a general-interest article written by
academics, and linked to a published paper. From the article:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/04/08/1418878112.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/04/08/1418878112.abstract)

